# Adventure Travel Writing



## bekit90 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm just starting out in the big scary world of travel writing and was wondering if people could take the time to visit my site and tell me what you think, constructive criticism is very much appreciated... Thanks.  the link can be found here.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi -  ok, everyone has to start somewhere so please take everything in the spirit it is intended.

1. You don't have a site, it's just a blog (but that is no bad thing).   There is lots you can do with a blog and when you are ready you can scale up to a WordPress blog hosted on a web server.

2.  You have to move away from the Minima Template and there are lots of resources to help you.  All you need is a few tweaks here and there to really personalise it.

*Start with a custom Header *
Info here and here

A custom header immediately tells the viewer that they are dealing with unique content.  The minima template has been used by (literally) millions of people and most users will switch off when they see it.

*Change your Font.*

If you are going to be writing lots of text you have to make it a suitable font and size so as to remain appealing to the eyes.  More info here

The truth is that the colour scheme you have right now does not lend itself well to reading your work.  If you want to publish *written* work then your blog has to be centred around that.  Check out this peice of work to see exactly how writing for the web should be accomplished.  Jack Cheng is obviously a professional designer so don't worry about his layout but his writing is just brilliant and tailored precisely to his audience.

*Keep your blog posts short*

Just print the first 5-10 lines and then add a link saying "Read the full content here (hyperlink)"  This does several things.  It helps your search engine index criteria by repeating your own internal links and it also means the user can avoid those posts which may make them leave your site.

*Paragraphs are Key*

You really need to break up your blocks of text.  A paragraph should only be concerned with one item or topic then line break and next item.  Web readers respond best to short punchy sentences and/or bulleted lists.  Unfortunately your audience at the minute is not the same as a print journal and your writing must reflect this.  So shorter sentences, tons of paragraph breaks and summaries.  Aim for 800 words.  Longer than 800 and it will not get read.

*Look at syndication.*

Try Matador Travel.  They pay $25 for every article they publish and you do not even need to supply photographs although you can if you wish.

The blog below in my signature is a Blogger Minima Template (same as yours) which I modified slightly.  It took less than an hour.  I made my header with GIMP in about 15 minutes.  PM if you want me to talk you through designing your own.

Good luck and stick with it - everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## wirehunt (Dec 30, 2009)

Some nice writing there.  But if this is a type of resume' then why not put some "Adventure Travel Writing" on there?  After all that is what your trying to do isn't it?

You have a good eye with the camera too.


----------

